# Is he pyramiding?



## Versace (Feb 3, 2018)

Ive had Jasper for about four months now. We have an enclosure set up for him with all of the lights and heating that was recommended and I try to keep it as humid as possible. I’ve noticed though that there are crevices between his scutes, and I’m wondering if it’s the beginning of pyramiding. I’ve attatched a picture, he’s still young, please help!!


----------



## Stuart S. (Feb 3, 2018)

Your baby is fine, are you doing soaks? What is your humidity? Is your enclosure fully enclosed?


----------



## wellington (Feb 3, 2018)

Yes, very slightly. Get humidity up to at least 80% if it's not and keep up soaks. If your already doing these things, then his pyramiding is do to before you got him or that some will just pyramid no matter what we do.


----------



## Stuart S. (Feb 3, 2018)

My baby looked the same when I got him, here’s a picture of him then and a recent one




The first picture was the day I got him and the other was a couple of weeks ago, he’s not perfect but humidity and soaks are crucial.


----------



## Versace (Feb 4, 2018)

Stuart S. said:


> Your baby is fine, are you doing soaks? What is your humidity? Is your enclosure fully enclosed?


Yes I do soaks every night. Part of the enclosure has mesh over the top and the rest is wood. I live in New England so my house is quite dry during the winter and while I’ve tried to keep it humid, humidity is only around 40-60 right now. What should I do to keep it more humid? Im considering either a humidifier or a mister, which do you recommend? Or is there something that would work better?


----------



## Versace (Feb 4, 2018)

wellington said:


> Yes, very slightly. Get humidity up to at least 80% if it's not and keep up soaks. If your already doing these things, then his pyramiding is do to before you got him or that some will just pyramid no matter what we do.


Yes, the humidity is too low, poor thing! Should I get a humidifier or a mister, or is there something better?


----------



## Versace (Feb 4, 2018)

Stuart S. said:


> My baby looked the same when I got him, here’s a picture of him then and a recent one
> View attachment 229342
> View attachment 229343
> 
> ...


He’s beautiful! Yes, the ridges in the first picture look a lot like Jasper’s, but we got him so early that I’m not sure if they were there when I got him. If they were, I think they might have gotten worse with my guy  hopefully I can right it before it’s too late


----------



## Stuart S. (Feb 4, 2018)

Versace said:


> Yes, the humidity is too low, poor thing! Should I get a humidifier or a mister, or is there something better?



Neither  what kind enclosure to you have and what’s your substrate? I understand being in a cold weather environment, we were in Alaska the first year of my tortoise’s life and humidity was my main fear but we finally got our numbers straightened out. I had a screen top but I cut holes in the screen where the lights and CHE would sit and then I covered the rest of the screen in a high heat tape. I also mixed in warm water throughout the coco coir substrate until it was moist throughout, you don’t want a mud hole but just damp throughout. If you can do that and figure out the best way to fully cover your enclosure, your humidity will rise almost immediately.


----------



## Stuart S. (Feb 4, 2018)

That and misting the tank once or twice a day will help tremendously.


----------



## ColaCarbonaria (Feb 4, 2018)

Agree with @Stuart S, get the enclosure fully closed. Tape, plastic sheeting, even tin foil will work if your heat is on outside on top of enclosure. Got to keep that “good air” in there[emoji16].


----------



## Stuart S. (Feb 4, 2018)

ColaCarbonaria said:


> Agree with @Stuart S, get the enclosure fully closed. Tape, plastic sheeting, even tin foil will work if your heat is on outside on top of enclosure. Got to keep that “good air” in there[emoji16].



Yes tin foil is great! I actually had that under my heat tape!


----------



## ColaCarbonaria (Feb 4, 2018)

I stole it from @Yvonne G. Tinfoil queen[emoji73][emoji11]


----------

